# Who uses a scope on their muzzy??



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you use a scope, what kind do you use and what are the pros/cons? 
thx,
Kelly


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have used the 1X scopes and Red Dots. I am using open sights right now. I hated the scope and the red dot was not a dot with my eyes. It was a 45* line. It made shots very difficult for me. The open sights seem to be the best at this point. I shot a 5 mil dot with variable brightness settings. The con of this was forgetting to trurn it on. The scope was just plain terrible to look through at 1X. It is actually worse than the naked eye.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Lunker......I kind of thought that myself. The fiber on my sights really does not light up any more. any ideas where I can get it replaced?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

What type of muzzy is it? Walmart sells replacement fibers for some makes.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

My bad, Winchester X-150 inline 45cal.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the Nikon Buckmaster 1x scope with crosshairs and love it. I've had open sights and a peep sight too. I like the buckmaster scope by far the best. I can see in low light so much better than with open sights.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I use the Cabelas pine ridge 1x, I like it better than open sights to better pinpoint the aim point. It is hard to get used to seeing the barrel through the scope, but I feel like I shoot much better with the scope.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a Sightron 1x scope on mine and love it. Used open sights for years until I had to finish my deer hobbling away from me with my buddies muzzy who had a scope. As soon as I raised that gun I was thinking, "Whoa, why didn't I put one on mine sooner?" So now I have one and I will never go back to open sights. I did have a red dot on mine once, but I didn't like it so I took it off.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used a 1x Swift scope but after a season and a half the hard recoiling .50 cal caused it to not hold zero any longer.

I switched to a Simmons 1x shotgun scope and its been working terrific for 6-7 years now. I like scopes with a subtend over red-dots and the like, due to being able to utilize that subtend for range estimation and holdover corrections.


-DallanC


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies.....This will be my first muzzy hunt and hopefully a bull will make the mistake of showing himself inside of 150 yds. 
Kelly


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a Burris 1x on my muzzy and I didnt like it at first, seemed to make everything look further away but it is better for longer range shots then my old red dot.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the T/C 1x scope and I really like it. That Leupold prismatic is my favorite 1x scope, but its over $400. I chose the Thompson for the good price and relatively fine crosshair (2 moa). The sightron is good, but has a slightly larger crosshair. Haven't looked at the Burris, Nikon, or Cabelas.


----------

